# Why did the SPurs draft Beno Udrih!



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I mean this guy is looking more and more like A future starting PG in this league but you still have Tony Parker there who just signed that deal. It would have been different if Udrih was drafted to be a backup and maybe he was but this guy has serious talent. You guys will have future PG issues in teh future and I think thats a good thing for you.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I mean this guy is looking more and more like A future starting PG in this league but you still have Tony Parker there who just signed that deal. It would have been different if Udrih was drafted to be a backup and maybe he was but this guy has serious talent. You guys will have future PG issues in teh future and I think thats a good thing for you.


Udrih was not drafted to be a starter for the Spurs. If you have watched the Spurs play, TP is much better than Beno and has a much better upside. That being said, I am very happy we have such an excellent backup in Beno.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Why did the SPurs draft Beno Udrih!*



> Originally posted by <b>Moe The Bartender</b>!
> 
> 
> Udrih was not drafted to be a starter for the Spurs. If you have watched the Spurs play, TP is much better than Beno and has a much better upside. That being said, I am very happy we have such an excellent backup in Beno.


I have been watching Moe and Im not so certain that TP is MUCH better than Beno, I mean hes going to need some time but I can see him being just as good.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We drafted him because of what we went through last year with the backup PG position. We started off with Anthony Carter, who was terrible, then had Ward, who was terrible, then settled with Jason Hart, who was decent. That was a big weakness for this team last year, and management must have been very impressed with what they saw. I think he's a great fit because he's a different type of guard from Parker. Parker relies on getting to the basket on being effective because his set shot is not all that great, while Beno relies on hitting the jump shot to be effective. He's more conservative than Parker as well. 



Plus, he seems to fit the personality type that the Spurs have drafted. He knows that he could be playing 30 MPG for other teams in the league, but he hasn't publicly whined or complained about not playing that much.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Beno Udrih is an asset to the Spurs, he is a future starter and that gives the Spurs some tradeable assets in either him or Parker in the future or they could have a situation like Sactown where they have Bibby and Bobby Jackson, that is a big thing for them because if one goes down they have another...it's not a bad thing to have a ton of talent. Honestly I think Udrih fits the Spurs better than Parker


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He's our sixth man of the future. He is a very good talented and disciplined player that knows how to play within a system. He doesn't have a big ego, and he fills a need. He's the perfect back-up PG in our system. Maybe someday he will want to leave, and then we can probably do a S&T with him, but for now and the next 3 years at least, he will be our back-up PG. He is a great playeer.


----------



## EExtasEE (Feb 5, 2005)

He is playing for the Spurs cause he is really better than claxton.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EExtasEE</b>!
> He is playing for the Spurs cause he is really better than claxton.


He is playing for the Spurs because other teams drafted potential over ready talent and the Spurs find another draft gem who is only going to get better.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This thread just seems pointless to me...
Why wouldn't the spurs draft beno udrih?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> This thread just seems pointless to me...
> Why wouldn't the spurs draft beno udrih?


:laugh: Yah Beez your argument is kinda hard to comprehend


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> This thread just seems pointless to me...
> Why wouldn't the spurs draft beno udrih?



Being that I explained myself in my post then I think thats an issue you have to take up with yourself not me. The basic point that I was making is they have a PG for the future in Parker but Udrih seems like a potential starter to me. Possible future PG controversy


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Being that I explained myself in my post then I think thats an issue you have to take up with yourself not me. The basic point that I was making is they have a PG for the future in Parker but Udrih seems like a potential starter to me. Possible future PG controversy





Well, Beno has impressed basically every single Spurs fan there is, and apparently many non-Spurs as well, but Parker is about one month older than Beno. Every step Beno progresses, Parker should progress as well. 




I love Beno and how well he's played for a rookie, but Parker is oozing with talent that he's starting to put together consistently. If Parker had taken another step back this year, I'd agree that there would be a potential PG controversy. However, Parker has improved rather noticeably, and he's a good 2-3 notches above Beno at this point.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Being that I explained myself in my post then I think thats an issue you have to take up with yourself not me. The basic point that I was making is they have a PG for the future in Parker but Udrih seems like a potential starter to me. Possible future PG *controversy*


What a controversy, Beno might want to _leave_ the Spurs for a starting job somewhere else. Wow! And it's _just_ four years away from being contractually possible! :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> What a controversy, Beno might want to _leave_ the Spurs for a starting job somewhere else. Wow! And it's _just_ four years away from being contractually possible! :laugh:



hmmm, I dont recall saying right now, I do recall saying a possible future PG controversy. I know I have heard of trades before. You?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

It comes down to drafting strategy: Do you pick by need or take the best possible player in your opinion. At the moment Beno is a back-up and I believe he's happy right now. Get's PT in the best team in the league. In the future Spurs can trade him if he wants a new challenge.

"You guys will have future PG issues in teh future and I think thats a good thing for you."

That really is a good thing. Obviously Spurs have some very talented people in their scouting department. They always have low picks and end up with something good. Something for example the Lakers have trouble to do.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, I dont recall saying right now, I do recall saying a possible future PG controversy. I know I have heard of trades before. You?


I know, I was just messing. Though to be fair, this shouldn't concern the Spurs too much because Beno is locked in and I doubt he wants to leave a contender when he won't get more money due to him not being able to void his contract (unless he were to retire). Getting more minutes would be the only reason he would want to leave, and he's just 22 so I don't think he sees any need to rush that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Spurs drafted Beno because they thought he'd be pretty good, and he is. He will probably get some offers from other teams who will atleast give him more starting time in a couple of seasons, and the spurs will probably lose him. That's just the way things go though. There is no reason why the Spurs shouldn't have drafted him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, I was just messing. Though to be fair, this shouldn't concern the Spurs too much because Beno is locked in and I doubt he wants to leave a contender when he won't get more money due to him not being able to void his contract (unless he were to retire). Getting more minutes would be the only reason he would want to leave, and he's just 22 so I don't think he sees any need to rush that.


Cool, can we say Eddie=kobe circa 96:laugh:


----------

